# Not familiar with Bianchi - need some info



## swimbikerun78 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm a relatively new rider - been riding 2 years. I have an entry level road bike, Trek 1.1. I've put on over 3000 miles on it, including a couple century rides and handful of triathlons. I only share this so you know where I am coming from. Without a doubt it will be a big step up in getting a Bianchi (I think).

I have a chance to pick up a 2010 Bianchi d2 Crono Alu triathlon bike for $800-$900. I've done research online with Bianchi, but would be curious for input from other Bianchi owners about how they like they like their Bianchi compared to other bikes? What does Bianchi do well vs any shortcomings other owners have found. And specifically, if anyone out there owns a d2 Crono, how do you like it?

Thanks for putting up with the new guy, and thanks for the input.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

We love our Celeste wonders in here.

Paging Spade2you...
(Spade's got a D2 Chrono, if my memory serves me correctly.)


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you planning on riding mainly triathlons in the future?


----------



## swimbikerun78 (Nov 7, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> Are you planning on riding mainly triathlons in the future?


Primarily - yes, and that's really the main reason for my looking to purchase a new bike at this time. Most of my riding will be around training for and competing in triathlons. I will still have my road bike for the group rides, weekend rides, and of course RAGBRAI.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

My main bike will be a BMC Road Machine, but I have plans to get a Celeste Sempre cause I like the ride and the style.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

That seems like a good price for the bike. Just make sure it's the right size. I have done many races on my D2 Crono Carbon.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 24, 2011)

I just picked up a Bianchi Via Nirone 7 and it's comfortable, tracks well, and feels stable and predictable. Now take my info with several grains of salt as I haven't had a road bike in 9 years or so and fell away from off road over the past years as well. I too love my Celeste wonder!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I ride a 2005 928 and love its ride. Great frame stiffness and response when I ask for speed (not often as I'm more of a distance rider and don't race). We do indeed love our Bianchis here - and with good reason. Great quality as well as a heritage that no other current bike maker can claim.
Spade does some racing so I'd follow his lead on the Crono.

My two cents - go for it!


----------



## Mus (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all, newbie to the forum. used to rides lots when I was younger and have started my commute to work on a bike in the last few years (its only 2 miles each way). Had a Bianchi Brava, grey, beautiful steel, stolen! I loved that bike. Now shopping for another one. I'd like to buy from the same LBS as I got the last one as they gave me a GREAT deal and they are wonderful to work with. and they are the closest. They carry bianchi, higher end italian and specialized mainly. I tested the Via Nirone 7 among others brands (cannondale, specialized, etc). I LOVE the Nirone 7 and it fits me perfectly. I am now debating between the sora, the tiagra and the 105. I love the white and celeste sora color scheme, am not so thrilled with the tiagra white with red accents color, and like the black 105. My lbs is willing to swap the sora shifters to tiagra, which would bring the cost up close to the tiagra bike. but of course the rest would remain the same (they can get their hands on an older 9 spd shifter set). So I am in quandary. go sora, which is enough for my current use and even as much as I realistically will do in the next 5 years at least, and like the looks the best and is just under 1k but I am not a fan of the thumb shifters, or for the same cost go up to the tiagra which has the red accents that just make the whole bike look cheaper actually, or spend the same amount and just get the shifters swapped for tiagra and live the the rest of the sora group (never had a problem with it on my old brava, btw). or pluck down an extra $400 (40% over the sora bike) for 105 in black which i don't like the looks of as much as the sora but do like and in general has better components (i.e., better rims, tires, etc) in addition to the drive train. The LBS has a sora in my size, but not a 105, but I did test an infinito with 105. different frame I know but not radical i understand in terms of geometry. I did not think the 105 was dramatically better shifting than the sora actually in the rear. the front was better. though under pressure I guess I would notice improvement. 

Help!


----------

